

Ask HN: How To Train Yourself Not To Require "Daily Tasks" In Order To Work? - GigabyteCoin

Was just doing some thinking...<p>From day one, school trains a human being to be a great "worker". By consistently providing small work projects to be completed daily for almost 20 years, I feel like my brain has become accustomed to requiring them.<p>Making my own todo lists works well. However, there has to be more to it than that.<p>How do I stop myself from being just another brick in the wall?
======
joelmaat
Learn how to do these things in your head. External lists mainly exist to help
your supervisor track what you are doing (so they "know what's going on"), and
to help you fight your own forgetfulness.

If you have a setpoint in your mind of where you are trying to go, then simply
stay focused and don't stop moving until you get there. When the load becomes
too much for your short-term memory, then make a few notes to remind yourself
of what you are trying to do.

Set a vague target, then leave your mind and shear willpower to do the rest.

------
khyryk
Is that necessarily a bad thing? There could be worse alternatives, such as
laying on the couch and watching TV rather than, well, making something.

Perhaps you can think of a long-term project that you always wanted to do --
write a book, build something, etc. -- and split it into smaller projects.

